# Otherland...



## Feyness (Feb 10, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone else is reading/have already read the Otherland series. I am very much in love with the books and I reccomend them to everyone. It doesn't beat you over the head with sci-fi and it is exceptionally well wirtten for that genre (which is a nice change of pace). Oh, but no spoilers because I'm only in the second book. :book:


----------



## umbramaker (Feb 12, 2007)

I finished the first two books in about three weeks; I've been reading the third one for about three months, now. Wonder what the deal is with that...hm.

!Xabbu is an awesome name, by the way.


----------



## Feyness (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah I read the first book in a week around Christmas and I've been reading the second ever since. I've been too busy to sit down and read most of the time. 

!Xabbu is amazing, but Sweet William might be my favorite right now.


----------



## red lantern (Feb 13, 2007)

I love the Otherland series, a great read but not something one can read while half asleep. I recommend them to anyone who likes technology based SF.


----------



## TheSmilingGoat (Aug 1, 2007)

i love otherland, i think it took me about 2 or 3 months to read them all. i love the ending


----------

